# Blue crabs



## mike potter (Oct 3, 2007)

Should be about time for some crabing in the surf, anyone had much luck yet?


----------



## mike potter (Oct 3, 2007)

bump


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

i haven't heard anything mike but, let me know if you go...i have several crab nets...

dale and i used to go out to the grassbeds and get em'...


----------



## mike potter (Oct 3, 2007)

We need to go try em out tonight... I just been geting that craving for some them good blue's and august seems to be the time of year we get a bunch of them ..... You guys in for tonight.... I will bring the lights and cooler with some refreshments.


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

Has anyone heard of a blue crab die off in Navarre in the sound? I live on the sound and haven't caught but like 3-4 crabs in my crab trap. I talked to a guy at the seafood market and said that something was killing them in the trap like a toxin or something. I miss me some boiled crab :-(


----------



## Rockbottom (Dec 1, 2007)

The wife and I were at the beach between Gulf Shores and Ft. Morgan last weekend (8-7) and I saw at least a dozen. The water was very clear for that area and we werent there very long before a thunder boomer ran us off.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Not saying toxins might have something to do with it, but I think low oxygen might be a problem with the water temp being so high and the length of time they stay in the trap.

Skip


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

That sounds logical to me. The sound is really warm and it's hard for me to to find a spot that is over 4 or 5 feet deep without using a boat to put the trap out. I am used to crabbing in South Carolina in the inlets and we try to drop the traps in the middle of the creek in a hole if we can find one. Is there any good place around Navarre to use chicken necks and do crabbing with some hand lines? Some days the bay water is pretty clear and looks like it might be possible, but is there a good bridge, pier, or dock to go off of? Crabbing is one of the only fishing related things I can get my wife to do with me, it would be great to find somewhere we could go.


----------



## RODMIESTER (Dec 1, 2007)

Rockbottom said:


> The wife and I were at the beach between Gulf Shores and Ft. Morgan last weekend (8-7) and I saw at least a dozen. The water was very clear for that area and we werent there very long before a thunder boomer ran us off.


went to Ft. Morgan saturday 8-14 from 7:30 am till 2:00 pm, crabs everywhere!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

I am new to the area, moved in April, but from looking on the internet it looks like Ft. Morgan is at least an hour from where I live in Navarre. Is there anywhere around here to do some crabbing? Thanks!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

you've got the right idea! we use traps, chicken necks, and nets...all together...if you did it in SC, you can do it here...same tecniques...i live over in SW Escambia so, not all that familiar over you're way but, it's all the same water...we used to set traps off the bridges at night...fish and check traps all night...good luck


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I was thinking maybe the lower parts of the Navarre bridge, but have heard it's illegal. Plus, that bridge is way high in most parts.


----------



## Florida (Aug 11, 2012)

Also take a look at these. We refer to them as "Off Road" lights but they are good for boats. Extremely bright, 12 VDC, low current drain LED, and they can take the weather. Just not submersible. 

http://www.boatlightsus.com/off-road-truck-and-car-lighting/


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

Reviving a 5 year old thread...really?


----------

